# Super thick colostrum



## deppo113 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mom just kidded twins. Tried to milk out some colostrum and it is super thick. Thicker than toothpaste? Anybody know why?


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

Are the kids nursing from her udder and able to swallow it? 

What does the dam's udder feel like? Hot, lumpy? 

Is she CAE negative and how old is this doe?

Hopefully her colostrum will thin out quickly. You could try massaging her udder. I know others will chime in with good advice too.


----------



## deppo113 (Mar 21, 2012)

She is a 2 year old first freshened. No lumps and udder feels normal temp. Kids aren't getting anything when they nurse. Udder feels full but teats do not. Had to squeeze pretty hard and the this substance slowly oozed out like thick toothpaste


----------



## deppo113 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh and CAE negative...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You will just have to milk her out several times a day until she comes into transitional milk. I have no idea why this happens sometimes, we never saw this in young does, just older does and an old bitch. Vicki


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I have no idea why this happens sometimes, we never saw this in young does, just older does and an old bitch. Vicki


It took me a minute to remember that you breed dogs! I thought, man that doe must really be on her S-list.


----------



## nlhayesp (Apr 19, 2012)

I just had the same thing with a ff. It was thicker than honey, and just as sticky. By the next day it was normal. She is cae negative.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Nicki, I thought the same thing at first to Vicki's response :laughcry

I had one doe do this once and it was a first freshening 2 yr old nubian. If you keep "priming the pump" so to speak, it should start to thin out.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thickness in colostrum is directly related to IgG levels.


----------



## quiltstuff (Sep 27, 2012)

"Thickness in colostrum is directly related to IgG levels."

Please could you elaborate on this? Thanks.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

quiltstuff said:


> "Thickness in colostrum is directly related to IgG levels."
> 
> Please could you elaborate on this? Thanks.


In general very thick colostrum is very rich colostrum and therefore also rich in IgG. Fact is though, that that is only an advantage if the kids can actually drink it, so indeed be sure to milk the doe out and feed the colostrum by bottle or tube, so the kids will have the full advantage of it. Needs to be done within an hour after birth.

Marion


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

This thread should also be a warning to those who dam raise only. Always check the milk supply of your does, kids born to dams like this, will be seen nursing, but with no calories coming out of that full little udder, the kids fail to thrive and starve/die. 'But they were nursing' but they had poop butts 'but she had milk'.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

nlhayesp said:


> I just had the same thing with a ff. It was thicker than honey, and just as sticky. By the next day it was normal. She is cae negative.


Ditto on this...


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I had an FF do that too. Her colostrum was like sweetened condensed milk or glue. It came out in globs at first. But after a while it got flowing. It was smooth and sticky.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Wow, this is neat to know. I got a call about this the other day. I couldn't understand why she was so concerned. I told her to just milk it out to get it flowing. Here I always milk some out to get it flowing good and remove the plug. I thought that was just par for the course. I don't know that I've seen thick as toothpaste, but more like thick honey. I always feel tummies every few hours to make sure by babies are eating.


----------

